# Question: PC to LCD TV-Streaming Video



## wydglide (Aug 28, 2011)

wanting to stream Net Flicks to LCD TV

And but know nothing about the bigger screen TV's, I'm looking at a round a 47" LCD TV and was wanting to use it at times for a PC monitor also.

does anybody know if I'm going to have to buy a Massive Video Card to push the big 47" LCD OR does the TV's have decoders built into them, that would allow the signal to come in clear for streaming video!

Thanks 
Glide


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2011)

47" is too big for a PC monitor at 1080p. dont just get a big screen because its bigger, actually pay attention to the image quality at the distance you'll be sitting.


as to the second question... hell my phone can output 1080p. desktop and media playback use, any video card can handle. screen size does NOT matter, only resolution.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 28, 2011)

Like Mussles says it really depends on viewing distance, all modern cards decode video to offload from the CPU so you should be fine in that regard.

EDIT: Most modern screens are 1080p, the bigger the screen the less pixel ratio, the more the screen has to stretch the image.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 47" is too big for a PC monitor at 1080p. dont just get a big screen because its bigger, actually pay attention to the image quality at the distance you'll be sitting.
> 
> 
> as to the second question... hell my phone can output 1080p. desktop and media playback use, any video card can handle. screen size does NOT matter, only resolution.



Were Not buying it to use AS a PC monitor, it's for regular TV.

 BUT I would like to know I can see my desktop also or stream video if I wanna & really not looking for hi-def but a descant viewing experience would be nice.....that's kinda what I was saying/asking


SO what would I need to do to run my PC through a LCD TV that needs to be 47" OR bigger or it would be too far away (note: I do know some a wired/wireless and set up for Net Flicks.......etc) but I wanna see my desk top also!

Thanks for your reply's Gents, positive Feedback is appreciated!
Glide

PS: I guess I should add I'm a Disabled Person & as much as I love computers it's getting hard to sit in front of one & just see NO reason to spend a CRAP load of cash to buy a Quality Laptop, as I can build Desptops for 1/4 the price that will blow a LT out of the water....what can I say I'm frugal


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2011)

if you want to connect a PC to a HDTV all you need is a HDMI cable. seriously. it works exactly like a monitor.


viewing experience would be better than a lot of regular TV viewing.


that said, i personally think a 47" is pointless. its too big for 1080p, so everything stretches.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

wydglide said:


> Were Not buying it to use AS a PC monitor, it's for regular TV.
> 
> BUT I would like to know I can see my desktop also or stream video if I wanna & really not looking for hi-def but a descant viewing experience would be nice.....that's kinda what I was saying/asking
> 
> ...



for a notebook you can run a HDMI cable straight to the television or wireless. you wouldn't need a expensive notebook.










for a desktop you will need a video card with a HDMI port on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter

also 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024012&p_id=4157&seq=1&format=2

they make this HDMI cable up to 35ft if you need it. it's designed to run under the carpet or in the wall.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> for a desktop you will need a video card with a HDMI port on it.



to expand on that, all modern video cards can use DVI to HDMI adaptors to work on HDMI anyway - its just that sometimes you need a specific adaptor to get audio as well.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

one more thing 

Smart TV is one of the latest trends which refers to the integration of internet into 2011 televisions, like Smart Phones you have access to applications like Netflix, Blockbuster, Pandora, Youtube, Twitter, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2011)

they call those 'connected' TV's here in Au. really vague name i hear all the time on TV/radio. basically means they built a divx player and integrated a few apps (much like in mobile phones) for media playback.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you want to connect a PC to a HDTV all you need is a HDMI cable. seriously. it works exactly like a monitor.
> 
> 
> viewing experience would be better than a lot of regular TV viewing.
> ...



Thanks for the reply's....again , but I never said anything about 1080p, and if you don't mind can you expand on why a 47" TV is pointless.....honestly I'm not being a smart azz, but your reply's are just a tad vague!...LOL

and I know better, but for SOME odd reason I never even thought about HDMI, well yea I can I'm going through some serious Medical problems and just trying to get the best bang for my buck!




*bumble Bee:* I had posted about a Smart TV.....but still don't know even if you got HDMI if your video card IS a factor or not, I'm going to go to one of the box stores like best buy or hhgregs some time this week, as Ive never really kept up with anything TV in several years other than LED's have better black's & LCD's last longer....or that's what I read.


just trying to get some of the low down as to WHAT to look for before buying and what better place to learn than from other Geeks


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2011)

47" TVs are not pointless. They are only pointless if you are sitting close. The further away you are, the bigger the screen you need. You have to consider distance. How far away from the screen will you be?

And he said 1080p because the large majority of the 47" TVs out there are 1080p. The others are 720p.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> 47" TVs are not pointless. They are only pointless if you are sitting close. The further away you are, the bigger the screen you need. You have to consider distance. How far away from the screen will you be?
> 
> And he said 1080p because the large majority of the 47" TVs out there are 1080p. The others are 720p.



well as far as distance....that's something I can't answer as of yet, I am buying a new prefabbed home next Month (long story)....but have not settled on floor plan yet and I am on a budget....but Hey....anything is going to beat this CRT TV I have now I bought back in 2001

which is why I'm asking questions.......so how far away would a 47" be best viewed?


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem with HDTV's is that the number of dots per inch is lower, so text you'd usually be able to see well will be blocky, blurry, or similarly illegible. If you're going to play games on it, or watch netflix, that's great, but you should sit back from a 47in about 12 feet or more and have another standard monitor attached for the purposes of navigating anything you really need to do. Honestly, if netflix is you're biggest reason to connect your pc, just get a blu-ray player that has a network connection and is capable of using netflix IMO.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 29, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> The problem with HDTV's is that the number of dots per inch is lower, so text you'd usually be able to see well will be blocky, blurry, or similarly illegible. If you're going to play games on it, or watch netflix, that's great, but you should sit back from a 47in about 12 feet or more and have another standard monitor attached for the purposes of navigating anything you really need to do. Honestly, if netflix is you're biggest reason to connect your pc, just get a blu-ray player that has a network connection and is capable of using netflix IMO.



net flicks was only an example..or starting point if you will...

*look folks I am attempting to learn here*... if ya wanna help that would be GREAT, but  I come here asking for help not a thrashing, simply due to the fact that I'm trying to learn


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2011)

wydglide said:


> well as far as distance....that's something I can't answer as of yet, I am buying a new prefabbed home next Month (long story)....but have not settled on floor plan yet and I am on a budget....but Hey....anything is going to beat this CRT TV I have now I bought back in 2001
> 
> which is why I'm asking questions.......so how far away would a 47" be best viewed?



you need a video card with an HDMI port on it






you take the HDMI cable and plug one end into the video card and the other into your television.






with a 47" television you want to sit 6-8 ft. if you plan on watching 3D content then you should sit at 6ft.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2011)

wydglide said:


> net flicks was only an example..or starting point if you will...
> 
> *look folks I am attempting to learn here*... if ya wanna help that would be GREAT, but  I come here asking for help not a thrashing, simply due to the fact that I'm trying to learn



Nobody is thrashing you. Talking about cons, yes. Thrashing you, no.

They are saying there are better options for computer usage. HDTVs tend to be bad for surfing from the typical viewing distance you would use for movie watching, as the text tends to be small, so there will be compromises going on. 

For computer usage, being close to regular monitor is better. For movie usage, the TV is better.

As for Netflix watching, if it's a high priority, the PS3 offers the best picture and sound out of all of them.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 29, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you need a video card with an HDMI port on it
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/2dqtz6a.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL....not being rude BB but Iam a Computer Tech of some 15 years so I know what HDMI is, just was not thinking about it, as I work with Computers Not TV's....hehehe 
Thanks man!



Wile E said:


> Nobody is thrashing you. Talking about cons, yes. Thrashing you, no.
> 
> They are saying there are better options for computer usage. HDTVs tend to be bad for surfing from the typical viewing distance you would use for movie watching, as the text tends to be small, so there will be compromises going on.
> 
> ...



no it's not high priority at all, my PC it more important then movies, and thanks for your reply,

 but I think that walking into a store is going to be a WAY better option for buying a big screen, my wife had looked up some distance tables for LCD/LED tv's and according to what several of them said it would take a 60" TV for around 12 feet away .....to me this sounds more like the manufacturers are just trying to sell more expensive TV's that people really do not need!

anyways ill know more this week when I can go in and dedicate myself to learning more about this type of TV.

again Thanks for the reply & God Bless!
Glide


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2011)

regarding the television I recommend the Vizio XVT3D474SV










http://www.amazon.com/dp/XVT3D474SV/?tag=tec06d-20

you won't find a better bang for your buck.


----------



## Suhidu (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread turned confusing fast. HDMI would be convenient as it carries both video and audio digitally and is ubiquitous on modern HDTVs. VGA, DVI, and HDMI are all capable of the resolution of 1920x1080, however not all TVs support display of this resolution over all connections. 1080p over HDMI will surely work on any new HDTV.

As for which video card would be needed to drive the TV, any NVIDIA/AMD card of the past few hardware-generations should do, assuming the other components of your computer are up for whatever content you'll be playing. Choose a modern video card with connections that match your TV, HDMI is convenient. All modern NVIDIA/AMD(formerly ATi) cards are capable of at least two displays at such resolution.

Recent cards:
AMD: HD 5xxx, HD 6xxx.
NVIDIA: GT 4xx, GT(S/X) 4xx, GT 5xx, GTX 5xx.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 29, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> regarding the television I recommend the Vizio XVT3D474SV
> 
> you won't find a better bang for your buck.



Thanks BB!



Suhidu said:


> This thread turned confusing fast. HDMI would be convenient as it carries both video and audio digitally and is ubiquitous on modern HDTVs. VGA, DVI, and HDMI are all capable of the resolution of 1920x1080, however not all TVs support display of this resolution over all connections. 1080p over HDMI will surely work on any new HDTV.
> 
> As for which video card would be needed to drive the TV, any NVIDIA/AMD card of the past few hardware-generations should do, assuming the other components of your computer are up for whatever content you'll be playing. Choose a modern video card with connections that match your TV, HDMI is convenient. All modern NVIDIA/AMD(formerly ATi) cards are capable of at least two displays at such resolution.
> 
> ...



Excellent post


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2011)

you're welcome. Vizio is now the largest television manufacturer in North America with over 21.7% market share because for years they would use LG panels in their televisions and sell them at a lower cost.

check out what Vizio is working on


----------



## wydglide (Aug 29, 2011)

That's Sweet! I would be scared to ask what they would be asking for one.

what I want to know is ...what movie was that playing!......hehehe  I'm kinda busted up from from where I wrecked my Harley, so I watch a lot of movies at times.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

the 50" and 58" models will be out in October. no pricing yet. I don't think it will be expensive. the best time to buy a television is Dec/Jan when the prices are slashed.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the 50" and 58" models will be out in October. no pricing yet. I don't think it will be expensive. the best time to buy a television is Dec/Jan when the prices are slashed.



 I never buy anything until it go's on sale or the price is cut, as I said before I been in this game a long time........I just don't know Jack about TV's, but all things change I recon, I have to admit Ive been Slax about keeping up with some of the newer technology the last few years mainly with TV's & Due to a new GF!  ohh yeah,Go Glide

 Were going Learning today, I told her if I got to learn this SO do you, I rag h3ll out of her all the time joking around, shes a good sport about it and has as much fun as I do, Besides a need a voice of reason to stop me from choking out sales-people, what can I say I been a biker for over 40 years it just comes Naturally!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

I like to do my research over the internet, narrow my choices then call up some retailers to see if they have them in stock and if so I will take a look and pay cash.

you don't want to walk in without a clue, it depends on the retailer but they often daisy chain and use showroom settings to make the televisions overly bright with a lot of pop to get your attention so you get a less than ideal audition. salesman will try to sell you financing, extended warranties, HDMI cables, 3D glasses because 'pack in deals' is where the money is.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 30, 2011)

For a normal room, where you won't be sitting further away from the screen than 3m, I would advise against a TV larger than 37" (I have a 37" inch connected to my pc) for the simple reason that it is too large: your eyes will not be able to take in the whole picture if the screen is larger and will inevitably flit from one side of the screen to the other in order to fill in any blanks, which will cause you to become tired. I believe this is what Mussels was drawing your attention to.

I pipe my sound separately, so while I have the visual quality of HDMI, I simply use the motherboard's onboard sound and I am happy enough.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I like to do my research over the internet, narrow my choices then call up some retailers to see if they have them in stock and if so I will take a look and pay cash.
> 
> you don't want to walk in without a clue, it depends on the retailer but they often daisy chain and use showroom settings to make the televisions overly bright with a lot of pop to get your attention so you get a less than ideal audition. salesman will try to sell you financing, extended warranties, HDMI cables, 3D glasses because 'pack in deals' is where the money is.



I know ...I love screwing with them, by the time I buy anything Ill be well informed,the price will have dropped some and ill know what I'm buying & Why!

 where just going to actually see how far away we can read stuff (clearly) & mess with folks & get out of the house.....one thing about me is I never impulse buy!

but on a serious note, the help is really appreciated and does not fall on deaf ears!


----------



## wydglide (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> For a normal room, where you won't be sitting further away from the screen than 3m, I would advise against a TV larger than 37" (I have a 37" inch connected to my pc) for the simple reason that it is too large: your eyes will not be able to take in the whole picture if the screen is larger and will inevitably flit from one side of the screen to the other in order to fill in any blanks, which will cause you to become tired. I believe this is what Mussels was drawing your attention to.
> 
> I pipe my sound separately, so while I have the visual quality of HDMI, I simply use the motherboard's onboard sound and I am happy enough.



that brings up something else, were going to be buying a midrange surround sound system......but that's a subject for another thread sometime during the holidays.

I will keep the size of the screen in mind, Ive installed a PC on a 70" for a Lodge Brother .....it was actually nice, especially using Media Center with the slide shows, sound....etc


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 30, 2011)

wydglide said:


> That's Sweet! I would be scared to ask what they would be asking for one.
> 
> what I want to know is ...what movie was that playing!......hehehe  I'm kinda busted up from from where I wrecked my Harley, so I watch a lot of movies at times.



Clash Of the Titans ,(Or That one Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief) my fault i watched both at the same time..... scene is when Zuess bangs the chick .....Mild porn for ads mmmm I will take 3 please.

And for cards that have HDMI out 
AMD/ATI any 2900 to 6970 
Nvidia Any card that has been out since 07


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 30, 2011)

wydglide said:


> I know ...I love screwing with them, by the time I buy anything Ill be well informed,the price will have dropped some and ill know what I'm buying & Why!
> 
> where just going to actually see how far away we can read stuff (clearly) & mess with folks & get out of the house.....one thing about me is I never impulse buy!
> 
> but on a serious note, the help is really appreciated and does not fall on deaf ears!



Go to a store that allows you to hook up your pc to a number of models before you buy, that is what I did in order to eliminate store setting favouritism insofar as possible. Bear in mind that, irrespective of the model you finally decide on, you will need to tweak settings in order to find the sweet spot.





wydglide said:


> that brings up something else, were going to be buying a midrange surround sound system......but that's a subject for another thread sometime during the holidays.
> 
> I will keep the size of the screen in mind, Ive installed a PC on a 70" for a Lodge Brother .....it was actually nice, especially using Media Center with the slide shows, sound....etc



If your sound system is not digital and cannot be linked up directly to the HDMI output, I suggest a DVI/HDMI cable - you get all the visual benefits of HDMI without the digital sound output, but I am happy enough with my Altec Lansing 5.1 sytem which cost me €100, linked directly to the onboard sound.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

hauling your desktop to retailer is a little too much.

when you turn a television on for the first time it will ask you to select showroom or home settings. when retailers select showroom settings it's locked in.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> hauling your desktop to retailer is a little too much.



It can be a laptop, or better yet, you can have a friend haul his/her rig to the store.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 30, 2011)

The resolutions we use these days are far too low for a massive television to be justified.  It'd be like buying a 1080p PC monitor and running everything at 720x480,  it's a waste of screen real estate.


----------



## wydglide (Aug 30, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Clash Of the Titans ,(Or That one Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief) my fault i watched both at the same time..... scene is when Zuess bangs the chick .....Mild porn for ads mmmm I will take 3 please.
> 
> And for cards that have HDMI out
> AMD/ATI any 2900 to 6970
> Nvidia Any card that has been out since 07


seen both of them, guess I need to rewatch-big Nvidia fan




BumbleBee said:


> hauling your desktop to retailer is a little too much.
> 
> when you turn a television on for the first time it will ask you to select showroom or home settings. when retailers select showroom settings it's locked in.



LOL.I got like 3 laotops laying around here ....thats not a problem 



Red_Machine said:


> The resolutions we use these days are far too low for a massive television to be justified.  It'd be like buying a 1080p PC monitor and running everything at 720x480,  it's a waste of screen real estate.



I'm not guying a big screen TV for a computer monitor only...

but if I wanna hook it up and watch something or do a little forum posting I would like to know I am able to do so...regardless of the size.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

wydglide said:


> but if I wanna hook it up and watch something or do a little forum posting I would like to know I am able to do so...regardless of the size.



PS3 can do TPU easily, and since it supports keyboard and mouse it's not a bad way to browse the internet, although it's still not as good as a desktop browser, it's closer to a smartphone browser then a pc one

for a PC though, yes, a TV acts exactly as a monitor, but if the TV in question has a VGA or DVI output use it because getting a good picture through HDMI can be a problem on some TV's

most important thing to do when looking for a TV is to make sure it supports 1080P as a native res, do not get one that scales, as you will have problems getting a clear picture through a TV that scales the picture.

overall i've been using a 19" TV as a monitor for 2 years now, and compared to the actual monitor i have sitting next to it there is little difference in picture quality


----------



## wydglide (Aug 30, 2011)

everybody thank you for your input, I have a good idea what I want to do with the TV, I for some reason was not thinking about HDMI when I made the post, but would have gotten to it sooner or later

 I know some of my questions & reply's might sound stupid or a tad rude, this is not my intent, As the only question Ive ever heard of is the one not asked!
 but I'm the type of person who speaks his mind good or bad, it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission ......thus far I have learned, I have been reminded of things I was just flat not thinking of, Yes I am going to use what ever TV I buy as a Monitor on occasion, but No I'm not buying it for THAT reason, but I do want to use it some of the time for that .........basically Ive seen it done about a million times in Schools & hospitals, Gov buildings, banks, Masonic Lodges......etc, etc,etc 

so I know it can be done, theirs only that small learning curve of the hardware, yes Ive been somewhat Lazy when it comes to TV's here the last few years and technology has out run me, but be assured Ill catch up....so rest assured none of your posts are going to waste or as I said before falling on def ears!

So Thank you everybody, I am really grateful for the info posted here, I might be a old SOB but I stubborn, when we decide what were going to run with ill post a few pics or video 

Bumble Bee...a X2 thanks to you man!  ya stuck in their this far ill keep ya informed how it go's.....time to roll out the old Harley and head out!

Respects all
Glide


----------

